# Doves in colony or pairs?



## Zeeknos (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been raising doves for about 12 years now, just kinda winging it. I have learned alot, the birds are good teachers. Over the years, the flock has grown and shrunk. I have 7 now, 5 males, 2 females. The males are in intense competition for the females. Never had this level of cooing, wing slapping and head pecking before. I took two males out and it subsided. I prefer the colony method of keeping them, they all get exercise and, as curious birds,take benefit from different perspectives in the loft, from grasses and fruits on the ground, etc. is my ratio of males too lopsided for harmony? What ratio do others use? Is it okay to mix colors? I have two brown males.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The ratio is not good..everyone should have a mate..or a trio.(one cock with 2 hens), that is how they would be natrually. your preferd method is nice if they all have mates and enough room.


----------



## Zeeknos (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks, Spirit Wings. So, if I reverse the ratio, that should be just about right. I hadn't thought of the trio idea, which might have accounted for peaceful colony behavior in the past. How about coloration? I realize that these are hybrids of the species, but dues it make any difference when introducing new, young, different-looking birds into a colony?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

color is a non factor..but new birds are always considerd strange intruders.. they have to introduced gradually..but you may already know that.


----------

